# Ordered my chamber today



## chippin-in (May 26, 2016)

Instead of building a chamber i decided to order a system. I got it on amazon from goplus. I also ordered some cactus juice from turntex. It should all be delivered by the 7th. 
Anxious to get started!

Robert

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (May 26, 2016)

This is the chamber I have as well. Works great


----------



## chippin-in (May 26, 2016)

Chris Geeo said:


> This is the chamber I have as well. Works great



Thanks. I am always a bit apprehensive when ordering motorized items off the internet. But all these pumps are probably made in the same factory anyway...lol

Robert

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2016)

Looks identical to mine from bestvaluevacs. Can't complain about it at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2016)

Nice. What's the square pad for?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2016)

Appears to be the same set up I have, if acrylic lid, the lid isn't made for stabilizing solutions, they tend to develop minute fractures all over, called crazing, and from what others have said, eventually fail. At which point you replumb them and find a glass lid. Thus far mine is holding up, but it only took 3 - 4 batches to start seeing the cracks form in the acrylic with Cactus Juice. If you dig around on flea-bay you'll occasionally find disclaimers on those and the pumps concerning wood stabilizing solutions... There wasn't a warning on the e-bay 'Buy Now' I bought mine off of. In fact, I didn't see any warnings at the time, and right now there are ads that guarantee the lid to be safe with pretty much everything...



> This vacuum chamber is perfect for degassing silicone, epoxy resin, solvents and more!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Gal-250mm...ffType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_trksid=p5731.m3795


Others do however afford you the following warning.




> *Compatibility Explanation:*
> • *BestValueVac®* Chambers are not compatible with stabilization resin (i.e. Cactus Juice™, Gator Venom™, Minwax™ etc.), alcohol, ethanol, acetone and acrylic based monomers or polymers. The lid may only be cleaned with soapy water.
> • *ShatterVac®* chambers are not compatible with stabilization resin (i.e. Cactus Juice™, Gator Venom™, Minwax™ etc.), acetone, acrylic based monomers or polymers. The lid may be cleaned with soapy water and low strength cleaning agents.
> • *GlassVac®* chambers are compatible with all solvents and stabilization resins. We only recommend and warranty GlassVac® chambers for resin infusion and wood stabilization. The lid may be cleaned with any solvent or cleaning agent.
> ...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vacuum-and-Degassing-Chamber-1-75-Quart/281519130113?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid=555012&algo=PW.MBE&ao=2&asc=36467&meid=93885bef82784f338ee76ff150f2db53&pid=100010&rk=5&rkt=22&sd=231611404572



SO... if you plan on doing any of the stabilizing resins mentioned above, you might want to call and question this little problem, and maybe seek one with a glass lid, which is kinda spendy, and you really don't want to see what the 'Cold Trap' costs!!

I'm going to use it until it blows out, then replace the lid. Replace the pump when it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice. What's the square pad for?



For wiping your tears when that wood comes out and it so beautiful it makes you cry....ok. so i dont know.

The lid was listed as glass not acrylic so i hope its glass. It had wood stabilization with resins listed as acceptable uses.

Robert

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke (May 27, 2016)

I think I have that one too. The lid on mine is acrylic. Definitely had those tiny cracks all over. Still works fine. I was a dummy and neglected changing the oil in the motor frequently, so the motor has already ceased working. I have a big sheet of 1/8" acrylic I'm going to be cutting to make containers custom fit for the blanks I'm working on. Still getting around to it though. Good way to keep myself having massive amounts of fluid around for dyeing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 27, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> For wiping your tears when that wood comes out and it so beautiful it makes you cry....ok. so i dont know.
> 
> The lid was listed as glass not acrylic so i hope its glass. It had wood stabilization with resins listed as acceptable uses.
> 
> Robert


These are made for doing something with pot. The silicone pad plays a part in that. I have no idea what it is they do with them, but they put pot in there under vacuum for some reason. Then the stabilizing market started using them lol. And you don't need a cold trap. That's just because some people don't know how to run the ball valve back and forth to keep the foam from spewing in the line and getting in the pump.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 27, 2016)

Well they talk about running it for 5 minutes continuous use in the above listed warning... if it's sealing, my little pot will pull vacuum in a matter of seconds. It just doesn't hold it worth a damn. While I have run it for 5 minutes plus, I've only done that once or twice, and I'd be more inclined to believe the temperature the pump reaches is far more damaging to the internal plastic parts than any fumes that might gas off, because after 5 or more minutes, she gets HOT!!!!!!

Good to hear it's supposed to be glass Robert, I've got no complaints otherwise, it does work well since I disassembled everything, applied Teflon tape, and reassembled it. Still doesn't hold vacuum for any great length of time, but I pull it down several times over a couple days, and it seems to work OK.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 27, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Well they talk about running it for 5 minutes continuous use in the above listed warning... if it's sealing, my little pot will pull vacuum in a matter of seconds. It just doesn't hold it worth a damn. While I have run it for 5 minutes plus, I've only done that once or twice, and I'd be more inclined to believe the temperature the pump reaches is far more damaging to the internal plastic parts than any fumes that might gas off, because after 5 or more minutes, she gets HOT!!!!!!
> 
> Good to hear it's supposed to be glass Robert, I've got no complaints otherwise, it does work well since I disassembled everything, applied Teflon tape, and reassembled it. Still doesn't hold vacuum for any great length of time, but I pull it down several times over a couple days, and it seems to work OK.


So you don't run the pump the whole time you're under vacuum? I run mine for 8-12 hours, sometimes more. If the pump isn't running, you're not getting maximum vacuum. Curtis doesn't build his chambers with a valve on the pump side for that very reason.


----------



## rocky1 (May 27, 2016)

I wouldn't even think about running mine that long; I'd honestly be afraid of burning a hole in the counter after that length of time. It gets hot enough you won't touch it for quite some time after 10 or more minutes run time. Only did that once! Then I started fixing leaks. The only leak at this point is the gasket around the lid. I can pull 29 inches and close the valve, and it'll hold it for about 15 minutes before I start slowly losing vacuum.

While I'm in the shop, I pull it down frequently, I don't try to rush it, I'll leave the stock in there for several days, pulling it down every time I walk through and close my valve to hold it long as it will, before leaving.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 27, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I wouldn't even think about running mine that long; I'd honestly be afraid of burning a hole in the counter after that length of time. It gets hot enough you won't touch it for quite some time after 10 or more minutes run time. Only did that once! Then I started fixing leaks. The only leak at this point is the gasket around the lid. I can pull 29 inches and close the valve, and it'll hold it for about 15 minutes before I start slowly losing vacuum.
> 
> While I'm in the shop, I pull it down frequently, I don't try to rush it, I'll leave the stock in there for several days, pulling it down every time I walk through and close my valve to hold it long as it will, before leaving.


From what I've read, it's bad to start a vacuum pump if it has any vacuum on it. They're designed to be run for long periods of time. yeah, mine gets hot too, but they're designed for the HVAC industry, where a few hours is the norm on residential use, and commercial use they may run 24 hours or more. I was hesitant at first, but my pump gets a fresh pint of transmission fluid after every other batch of wood and it's running good after a year and a half of use. I use tranny fluid instead of the mineral oil made for vacuum pumps, since it's so much cheaper, and designed for essentially the same thing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 28, 2016)

That much I do know, typically start it with closed valve. The hose won't seal; if I leave the valve open, it starts dropping vacuum the second you shut it off. The metal coil in the hose prevents full seal on that, have even heated the hose and installed hose clamps, and couldn't seal that 100%. Pot is good, hose... PITA!

How hot does your pump get when you run for extended periods like that? I'd guess mine was crowding 130 - 140 degrees. wasn't hot enough to blister you, but you definitely did not want to hold on to it. Anywhere on the pump!!


----------



## norman vandyke (May 28, 2016)

My pump heats up there too but I definitely ran it for up to 12 hours straight. There is also a wire coil in my hose. I used some silicone caulk to seal that off at the connections.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 28, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> How hot does your pump get when you run for extended periods like that? I'd guess mine was crowding 130 - 140 degrees. wasn't hot enough to blister you, but you definitely did not want to hold on to it. Anywhere on the pump!!


I suck at guessing temperatures, but I can touch it without my skin staying on it, but it's not comfortable. I try not to haha. But it won't hurt them. Just keep the oil changed and it'll run for a long time.


----------



## rocky1 (May 28, 2016)

10 4... Appreciate the info guys. It just seemed like it was getting way to warm to me at the time. Thought maybe I was running it too long.


----------



## chippin-in (May 28, 2016)

Lots of great info guys. Thanks alot

Robert


----------



## gman2431 (May 29, 2016)

To add to the hot pump thing. In winter mine doesn't get near as hot so indont worry, in summer I just put a small fan on it while running. I do the same thing for the motor on my lathe frequently. I turn stuff way bigger than the little thing can handle and the fan really keeps that motor cool. 

And yes JR is right about the pot. The place he bought his setup from specialzes in extracting pot oil and That's what some of their crazy looking setups are. 

Ever since everyone here started growing it They see my setup for stabilizing and ask if I'm making the hash and oil... 

From the little I know it's dangerous as all get out. One procedure calls for using butane and or rubbing alcohol/DNA to extract the oil. 

Since we just talked about heat.... Mix in a little super flammable stuff your drawing through the line in vapor form.... BOOM!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 29, 2016)

Check out this video about leaks. I know its about pressure pots, but push or pull shouldn't matter.

http://nvwoodwerks.com/finding-and-fixing-air-leaks-in-your-pressure-pot/

Robert


----------

